# Combining HGH with peptides



## fredlabrute (Feb 12, 2011)

Would like to hear about experienced users or read some studies proving the efficiency of peptides.I did find some on pubmed proving efficiency of hexarhelin and have myself try a combo of HGH with IGF-1lr3. I had incredible pumps the first days but i can't tell i'm sold on peptides and don't think they're worth the bucks and works better than GH alone!!!Will maybe try GH with GHRP-6 next time but would like first to hear your reviews and opinions...
Thanks


----------



## TwisT (Feb 12, 2011)

Keep in mind GH needs to be used for very long periods of time to see results... compounds such as IGF-1 lr3 are much more anabolic then GH.

-T


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm on GH year round, didn't see much of a difference by adding peptides except for the first week,my pumps were so ridiculous i had cramps...


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 12, 2011)

The new twist is the old heavyiron...


----------

